# What rest?



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

I would go with Trophy Taker SS blade. Most of the top shooters use a spring steel blade. There are a lot of good makes. TT is my choice.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

I've had the Trophy Taker, the Brite Site Pro Tuner, and now I'm using the AAE Freakshow. By far the best of them all. The blade system is what separates the Freakshow from the rest.


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

Iv shoot a trophy taker micro tune launcher blade and the trophy taker micro tune drop away i like them both very dependible if setup right


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

After shooting the Mid's, the best rest is a light-weight folding chair.


----------



## djorgensen3 (Jun 17, 2007)

Spot Hogg Premier(used to be Golden Premier in the old days).


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Good advice above...

I've used TT spring steels, GK (Now SpottHogg) premiers, and Brite Site Pro-tuners all with excellent results. All my bows are currently sporting pro-tuners, but all of those mentioned will work just fine...

I do like the simplicity of the TT or the Brite Site over the spott hoggs as they have more moving parts...


----------



## ultratec00 (Aug 1, 2003)

Don't count out the Fuse/DMI exterminator, which can be set up as a drop away or standard set up. I like the GK/Spott Hogg series as well.


----------



## SteveID (May 6, 2008)

Rumor has it Spot Hogg has a new rest coming out too.


----------



## BowStrapped (Aug 3, 2010)

Baldur rest ( blade ) by TT


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

The best type of rest IMO is a blade rest. As for which one is actually best? There are a few good choices out there. I'm shooting a Pro Tuner and have for years. Love it. But I don't really think it is the best rest on the market. But it's hard to beat.

That being said I have not seen a better built blade rest then AAEs new FreakShow. EVER




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I have to agree on the freakshow, I currently use a Spring Steel Pro and it is a magnificent rest in itself. The freakshow just seems to have all the little things right, especially the blade indexing.


----------



## proelite06 (Feb 9, 2011)

I currently own the Brite Site Pro Tuner and Trophy Taker Spring Steel Micro 1 both are great rest IMHO have shot them both for years. I have 3 or 4 of each. The Freakshow with it's blade indexing sytem is quickly finding a huge following. The only thing I don't like about it is like a TT it doesn't click micro like the Pro Tuner. It's micro is similar to the TT. Not saying the previous 2 are better in any way just different. I don't think you could go wrong with any of these 3. There all pretty much bullet proof and that's what field shooters are looking for. I for one prefer the KISS method with keeping moving moving parts to a minimum. Meaning no drop aways and I wouldn't shoot the GK/SpotHogg rests if you gave it to me. Been there done that. Only other rest that may be a diamond in the rough may be the Bieter but don't know anyone that has one nor would I drop that much $ on one knowing there are 3 great rests available a ton cheaper. Having alot of experiance with 2 out of the 3 I know what both will or won't do and either one gets the job done with me without issue.


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

x-hunta said:


> I have to agree on the freakshow, I currently use a Spring Steel Pro and it is a magnificent rest in itself. The freakshow just seems to have all the little things right, especially the blade indexing.


 unfortunately , you are locked into their blades. Any of the other rests have a fail safe method of the blade not moving , ether by the blade being flat up against a shoulder or by having 2 screws to hold it. either way the blades don't move.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

brtesite said:


> unfortunately , you are locked into their blades. Any of the other rests have a fail safe method of the blade not moving , ether by the blade being flat up against a shoulder or by having 2 screws to hold it. either way the blades don't move.


Who cares if your locked in to their blade? Most people are going to but the blades made by the company that makes their rest anyway. I can count on one hand the # of times I have setup a Tuner with a blade other then a Tuner blade, actually I think I could probably count the times on one finger. 

The other rest blades do not move once locked down. Buy I wouldn't really call the system "failsafe" it's just one screw. But the difference is that when you take off a blade and put another one on. Your going to get it back in the SAME place every time. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

brtesite said:


> unfortunately , you are locked into their blades. Any of the other rests have a fail safe method of the blade not moving , ether by the blade being flat up against a shoulder or by having 2 screws to hold it. either way the blades don't move.


Yet the tolerances still leave room for wiggle. With my SS pro it has two screws yes but if they are a little loose I can move the blade slightly, yet it would still be enough to miss the dot. I am not saying any of the other rests are bad, I am just meaning that its the little things that set the freakshow apart.


----------



## Nockhuntin88 (Dec 31, 2010)

TT, or bodoodle. Both really good rests.


----------

